# Tyre Paint



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Has anyone ever came accross tyre paint before? I have a tin in the garage somewhere that my dad used to use on his tractor tyres, Cant remeber the finish it gave.

Was like this.

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/product.asp?p=130110060&r=2203&g=119


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Used to use this about 25-30 years ago, horrible then probalby still horrible now, my advice bin it


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

I remember my dad used to put it on my mums 4x4. Looked good for a couple of days until its start to flake off. Waste of time really. 

Looks very tacky these days


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Not too worried about durability.


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

Why paint over the defects? It doesnt fix the problem, just masks it! Best to just give them a solid clean and protect them properly IMO


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Couldn't agree more, always reminds me of the Arthur Daly style car lots of the 1970's & unfortunately I'm well qualified age wise to remember it as well, damn!!


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, My dad seems to think his tyre paint is better than my megs endurance,
although the tyres are slightly perished due to them being on a tractor from 1937. It`s only for 1 day though.

Pics in another thread somewhere.


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

Its just a bit of a less than ideal quick fix. Although I've personally never used it before so try it and see what you think?


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Am I right that megs endurance will absorb into the tyre? Would it even prolong the tyre colour/perishing?


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

A good non-solvent tyre dressing should theoretically stop the tyre turning brown & retain it's colour, but I think if you speak to the major tyre companies they don't advise putting anything on the tyre at all (worst thing you can do is paint it). You should ideally just give them a good scrub with diluted APC or Virosol & just use a water based dressing such as 303 or PB's BnB which should protect them from UV.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Cheers, But whats UV


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ultra Violet= sun rays, the ones that make you go bright red


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

Ah I see, Cheers

It will only be out about 2-3 times max this year anyway, but will probaly sit in the heat for a day!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

303 Aerospace Protecant has to be the best product on the market currently for UV protection on rubber and plastic. I use this topped with Endurance Tyre Gel on the tyres.


----------

